# agressive fishing



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Just curious. What time of year do you put down the worms and jigs and pick up the cranks and spinnerbaits?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Right about now for me. Its more of a question as to when I pick back up the worms and jigs. That is usually towards the end of June and into July.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

They're eating spinnerbaits already, I can attest for that!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

pick up the spinnerbaits and rattletraps at iceout, the swimbaits and buzzbaits started working well at 46 degrees this year, my friend had 13 hits on a buzz when the water was 45-46 a couple weeks ago. i always start with the fast baits, every day unless there is ice on the water. jigs as much as i love them are always backup, no matter how warm or cold there are always active fish or fish suseptable to reaction lures


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

my ribs are sore from hooksets to the ribs yesterday....

fish were crashing bulging spinnerbaits as soon as they touch down


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

thanks guys, never been much for finesse bassing. but spinner baits are more my style. time to head out this weekend.


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

I fished yesterday and bass are tearing up spinnerbaits. I started fishing at 3 o'clock and quit at seven and had 28 bass caught on a spinnerbait had three hits on a buzz biat also. Fish are really fired up going to try again in the morning. Time for the worms and jigs to go in the bottom of the box for awhile.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

jcrdust said:


> Just curious. What time of year do you put down the worms and jigs and pick up the cranks and spinnerbaits?


I would use your confidence bait whenever you're confident it will catch bass. I know this sounds silly, but it's true. Fish with whatever you want. As long as you believe you have a chance of catching a decent fish.


----------

